# Done For The Year?



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Today, in Hampden, MA., it's 66 degrees. We'll be in the 60's over the next few days, and in the mid-50's next week.

Is that it for snow in 2017? Time to drain the tank on the blower?

Usually, February in New England is bone-chilling. Two years ago we got slammed with snow every few days.

Last year, we were almost snowless. This year, we only had 3 storms of significance.

This heat-wave could, of course, be a ruse by Mother Nature - as she lulls us into complacency. 

But, as I walk around in shirt-sleeves today, it's difficult to imagine another round of white stuff.

What about in your area? Does it feel like Old Man Winter has packed his bags?


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

We have the same warm weather going on here in Michigan but I'm not fooling myself into thinking winter's over just yet.


At the end of March, maybe...........


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Isn't March supposed to be "In like a mouse, out like a lion"? No one up here thinks winters over, I just bought 3 new shovels, and expect to use them before April.


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

Strato said:


> Today, in Hampden, MA., it's 66 degrees. We'll be in the 60's over the next few days, and in the mid-50's next week.
> 
> Is that it for snow in 2017? Time to drain the tank on the blower?


Don't bet on it. It's been in the 50s and low 60s here in my area of Utah and I just used my blower this morning with more snow forecast for next Mon and Tues.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Still too early to call it..
Winter is only 75% over, still more than a month to go.

If it was this warm for 7 days at the end of March, then I would say "over"..but there is often a warm spell in January or February..I predict that winter isnt finished yet.

Scot


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

clamdigger said:


> Isn't March supposed to be "In like a mouse, out like a lion"?


Nope. It's "in like a lion, out like a lamb".


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

We never even got started for the year. Maybe 1" total snowfall.

Winter is over here. It was 80° today. Was mid-70s yesterday and will be again tomorrow.

The new Ariens will still be new next winter.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Today it's 70 in NJ, next week in the 49s and 50s. Watching TV, said for the month of January and February we are running 3.6 degrees warmer than normal! IMO winter is over because of the warmth but ...... 

In Central NJ we had two 4" snows. Normal where I live is 1-5 snows of 1"-8" and every couple years 12"-25".


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Here in Connecticut USA we can get some pretty good-sized storms in March and even into April. With the warm air to the south and cold air to the north sometimes we can get some pretty explosive collisions. I don't consider it over until Mid April.


----------



## oljm (Aug 22, 2016)

Personally, I don't put anything away until May. 
I wouldn't be surprised with significant storms in March or early April. 
Remember the famous April 1 blizzard?

To quote a famous person.
*“If you don't like the weather in New England now, just wait a few minutes.” *


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It sure did feel like it's over, today! It was 66F here at noon. Very little snow until around the end of January, then a bunch in maybe 2 weeks. But now it's all melting in a big hurry. 

I'm hoping it's not done. But I will admit that I ran the blower's carb dry last weekend, figuring there's certainly no harm. Worst-case it's a few extra pulls to get it going again for the next storm.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Ol Jim has a good memory. But I put a tractor with a mower deck on it out front......next to the snowblowers. At least it drove in some foot traffic. And 1 wishful thinker put down a deposit on a blower to be picked up tomorrow. He said He's NOT getting fooled by the warm weather!!! Good for him!!! 

Jay


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

I got married 20yrs ago on April 19th.We had snow that turned to rain.Not what we expected.You never know!


----------



## slybarman (Nov 28, 2016)

I read an article the other day saying the meteorologists expect the weather to flip in March and be below average in March.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Last spring was warm and a lot of the big snow removal operations that clear shopping centers and such in my area turned in their leased equipment early, removed their storage containers and office trailers and called it a season. Then a big storm was rolling in so they had to scramble to haul everything back out. Then the storm ended up going out to sea and being a near miss, lol.


----------



## Vincent_Diesel (Feb 15, 2016)

Punxsutawney Phil says 6 more weeks of winter, although his predictions are only 39 percent accurate.

The unusually warm weather here in New England gave me a chance to adjust the tension in my belts. Thinking of getting rid of the dino oil tomorrow and switching to synthetic. Might even go crazy and wax the chute.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Those warm temps in the East? They were here in the West (Colorado) until 2 days ago. But had to use the blower today. So watch what's headed your way. Historically, March is the snowiest month of the year in Colorado.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

The last couple days here temps are above freezing point and raining, we lost about 2 feet of thickness in a week. But as much as I want this to end, March always swings some leftover precipitations. Now if temperature is right, we might still get some, but for now, it will fall as rain, as forecast puts it.


In March 2008, on the 8th to be exact (my birthday), we had a good size snow storm hit us with more than 20'' snow and averaging 70kmh winds. After that hit, we were at the 170 inches mark for the year. Maybe not that much compared the east coast, but here, we almost broke a record from the '70s. We had snow on the ground until the second week of April.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

It's probably not over though the end is in sight. Around here we have a clean shot out of February. March and even early April can be wildcards. The good news is that working conditions are apt to be mild and the high sun will make short work of anything left on the ground. The bad news is that I may be dealing with a tender crushed gravel driveway.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

We are not even into our snowiest month yet, pretty light winter down in the lower elevations, but the mountains are getting record snow.
Snow in April is pretty common here and sometimes even into early May.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

Strato said:


> Today, in Hampden, MA., it's 66 degrees. We'll be in the 60's over the next few days, and in the mid-50's next week.
> 
> Is that it for snow in 2017? Time to drain the tank on the blower?
> 
> ...


Go ahead and drain the fuel tank - a sure fire way of getting more snow! We are expecting some snow tomorrow (Friday).


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

AH let it snow, I have a new toy to try out hehe besides I can use another day where my job closes due to weather. Thinking about it, Now I am hoping for snow, This is what these snow blowers do to me.....


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I remember a day in February about 25 yrs ago getting close to 75°. In mid March we got a 29" snow storm. It ain't over till it's over.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> I remember a day in February about 25 yrs ago getting close to 75°. In mid March we got a 29 snow storm. It ain't over till it's over.


Over the last 2 weeks in Denver, there were 3 record highs recorded...67, 75, and 80.

and now...











At least 2 more months of potential snow...


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I'd love to think so, but the forecasts and the weather patterns both seem to point to more snow. Teens overnight, barely north of freezing in the daytime. We have a couple days of lull before the next funnel of Pacific moisture collides with some colder jet-stream air. Local ski areas reported a couple inches to a couple feet of new snow in just the last few days.

It was warm enough today (high 30's) to wash the car though. Having that cleaned is like a snow and crud magnet. A perfect storm. Harmonica virgins.

Machine is fueled up, cleaned and ready. May be a good time for a vacation somewhere a little warmer.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

I've lived in Montana all of my life, and I have seen snow in every month of the year at one time or another. As a result, I always feel that winter can get in a last shot whenever it feels like it.

When I was a kid, we had 5 feet of snow over the course of a week...that was in April. Another year, it snowed around the 4th of July...made watching fireworks not quite so fun.

When I was in college, we had two years in a row that 2 feet of snow fell on or around June 25th.

Anyway, I figure we are (mostly) safe from snow in July and early August...:behindsofa:

The running joke is that in Montana, the four seasons are Almost Winter, Winter, Still Winter, and Construction. :tongue4:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*We can stick a fork and call it done here in the Paradise City. temps might get chilly but the sub zero stuff is long gone. along with any major snow looks to all rain from here on out. they are getting slammed down south. all the ground here is green and bare.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

5 yrs ago it was warm like this . That's when I tore my 69 apart, repainted and gave her the briggs 9.5 hp . Other than a 1'' storm, winter was done . I feel winter is done this yr too.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Put a new set of winter tires on the truck last week.... definitely no more snow now!!


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Once we are out of Feb, we are out of the winter in my opinion. Yes, March can give us snow but generally its too warm for it to last.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Sblg43 said:


> Go ahead and drain the fuel tank - a sure fire way of getting more snow! We are expecting some snow tomorrow (Friday).


That is the way of things - isn't it?

The moment I drain the tank, we'll get slammed with snow. If I don't drain it, spring is here to stay.

Who knew we had such power? :wink:


----------



## gusgt18 (Jan 18, 2014)

We are way behind for snowfall in Cleveland and it is supposed to be 70 degrees today. I am sure we will get a one more storm or two. That OK. enjoying the nice weather while it lasts.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Are we done? I... hope so. :icon-clapping-smile


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Strato said:


> Today, in Hampden, MA., it's 66 degrees. We'll be in the 60's over the next few days, and in the mid-50's next week.
> 
> Is that it for snow in 2017? Time to drain the tank on the blower?
> 
> ...


we just got 30 inches over the last 3 days. one year we had snow on the 4th of july.winter is never over till it is over.........whatever that means.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

17 celcius today still 12 tonight. a week a go we had about 60 cm on the ground.Pretty much gone now. giving warm all next week. Been working on the summer gear all week. Hoping the white stuff is done.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

we've had a couple of days of 40s-60s then cold/snow, then a couple of days of 40s-50s and more cold and snow. I'm so confused


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

Drove into a snowsquall just 5 minutes from house. A mere mile further down the road, it was bright and sunny.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

As of today we've had 103.7", almost 20" less than normal! Long range forecast doesn't seem to show much more than flurries, had to believe!


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> we just got 30 inches over the last 3 days. one year we had snow on the 4th of july.winter is never over till it is over.........whatever that means.


I've read that the Sierra's are having a banner year - the most snow ever!

The snowpack on Mt. Rose is apparently almost unmeasurable.

I used to ski there - the deepest powder I've ever seen. The Chutes are steep, deep, and astounding.


----------

